# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  TSanford's Growing Morph Collection!

## Tsanford

I have been interested in reptiles and amphibians all my life. I grew up with frogs, lizards and snakes, including a Colombian Red Tail Boa. Over the past year, I finally had enough money to expand my collection of Ball pythons. I went from having Just One to having 10. I rescued 2 from bad owners who were underfeeding and couldn't afford to take care of, and the others came from breeders!

Just wanted to show off some of my collection!
*
Male Pastel Yellowbelly
*

*Male Lemonblast
*

*Female Spider
*

*Female Champagne
*

*Male Banana / Coralglow
*
Other Pics to come once I get home & Get more  :Very Happy:

----------

PeterPieBaldPython (02-17-2015),_Reinz_ (02-25-2015)

----------


## michaelt

Very nice cant wait to expand mine past 2..

----------


## Kata

Your banana coral glow is so amazing

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tsanford

*Female Bumblebee

*

----------


## Tsanford

I setup my light box this weekend and took a few better looking photos.

*Champagne
*

*Butter*


*Lesser Pastel
*
*Bumblebee
*

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-25-2015),KitaCat (06-25-2015),PeterPieBaldPython (02-17-2015),_Reinz_ (02-25-2015),_The Golem_ (03-15-2015)

----------


## se7en

those lightbox shots look great

i need to make one of those

----------


## Tsanford

> those lightbox shots look great
> 
> i need to make one of those


Thanks bro. I made it myself with a cardboard box, sheet, and white poster board. It cost me about $30 with the lights.

----------

PeterPieBaldPython (02-17-2015),_se7en_ (02-17-2015)

----------


## Tsanford

*Fire Super Stripe
*

----------

goddessbaby (02-23-2015),KitaCat (06-25-2015),_Reinz_ (02-25-2015),_se7en_ (02-25-2015)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Looking Good  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Tsanford

*Some were in shed, but wanted to capture the new additions.*


*Lemon Blast
*
*
Spinner Blast
*
*
Kingpin
* 
*
Lesser Pewter 50% Het OG
*
*
Blonde Dragonfly
**

Jigsaw
*
*
Pewter
**

Orange Ghost Twins
**

VPI Axanthic
**

Banana
**

Mojave
*

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-25-2015),_AlexisFitzy_ (02-25-2015),_Felidae_ (02-26-2015),On the Ball Pythons (03-03-2015),_Reinz_ (02-25-2015),_se7en_ (02-25-2015)

----------


## Albert Clark

Wow! Dynamic looking animals. Kudos to you for the hard work and commitment to keep those herps so healthy. Peace.  :Very Happy:

----------


## DennisM

That's a good looking Mojave!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Reinz

I don't recall seeing a Blonde Dragonfly before. 
 That is a cool looking snake! 

I enjoyed seeing your collection, Thanks for sharing. :Smile:

----------


## se7en

> *
> 
> Mojave
> *




doesn't look like a mojave  :Rolleyes2: 

and i really like the lesser pewter

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Great looking collection!

----------


## Bloody Holly

Wow, love that coralglow!!

----------


## LivingwithBalls

Orange ghost twins are cute!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## se7en

now the mojave looks like a mojave  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Tsanford

Thank you all for stopping by and commenting on my collection. 

My wife is in the hobby with me, so it's not hard to convince her into buying more haha.

----------


## amozo

Love all of them but that bumblebee is magnificent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Tsanford (04-09-2015)

----------


## Tsanford

*BEL*


*Dragonfly*


*Woma*



*Pastel Clown*

----------


## CrazyPiston

I really like your bee too. I mean they are all pretty, but the be just stands out gorgeous.

----------


## M.P.C

Wow all great looking but that pastel clown is prob my favorite of your group all the spots on his head are adorable

----------

Tsanford (04-09-2015)

----------


## se7en

pastel clown FTW

----------

Tsanford (04-09-2015)

----------


## Reptile2891

Very nice collection!

----------

Tsanford (04-09-2015)

----------


## Tsanford

*PIED

*

----------


## Tsanford



----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

That fire super stripe should be a killer looking adult!

----------


## Tsanford

> That fire super stripe should be a killer looking adult!


Well then check this out  :Smile:

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

That is such a beautiful snake!!!! I don't have any yb complex projects because I already have too many long term projects planned, but I definitely appreciate a good looking snake!  :Good Job:

----------


## EasiGregory

How do you get them to sit still? Once mine goes into exploration mode its near impossible to get a good shot of them.

Greg

----------


## Tsanford

> That is such a beautiful snake!!!! I don't have any yb complex projects because I already have too many long term projects planned, but I definitely appreciate a good looking snake!


Thanks, that snake was a lucky pickup, and one of my favorites. 



> How do you get them to sit still? Once mine goes into exploration mode its near impossible to get a good shot of them.
> 
> Greg


If you notice my pics, I have maybe 12-15 individual snakes being photographed, but I own more than 30. The remaining unphotographed are too big or won't sit still.

Also I take 30+ pics of each and keep only the best shots.

----------

_se7en_ (05-20-2015)

----------


## Tsanford

Nothing new, just took some shots during the scrub down.

Fire Super Stripe - In Shed


Fire Super Stripe - In Shed 2


BEL always posing nice


Jigsaw with attitude


Lesser Pastel 1


Lesser Pastel 2


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (06-25-2015)

----------


## Tsanford

Lemon Blast (From EMS Reptiles)


The underrated Woma


Pastel Yellowbelly (With Muscle Neck) 1


Pastel Yellowbelly (With Muscle Neck) 2


1000g Female Mojave, still bright yellow. Very little brown out.


3000g Normal Female - I See You!


3000g Normal Female 2


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-25-2015)

----------


## Albert Clark

Amazing T! congrats on the partnership with wifey. I know all about that!!!     :Very Happy:

----------


## se7en

i like that fire superstripe

also love anything mojave

i think i need me a mojave superstripe  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

EMS has some nice Lemon Blasts. Will be getting one as well as a male Bee this weekend.
Joining partnership in taking another collection.

That Super Stripe is nice. :Good Job:

----------


## Tsanford

> Amazing T! congrats on the partnership with wifey. I know all about that!!!


Thanks for stopping by Al! Where did I mention the partnership? We are in this together, but I forgot where I mentioned it haha.



> i like that fire superstripe
> 
> also love anything mojave
> 
> i think i need me a mojave superstripe


Thanks bud, the SS is one of my tops in my collection, he has a big future.. Of pimpin the ladies in the collection 



> EMS has some nice Lemon Blasts. Will be getting one as well as a male Bee this weekend.
> Joining partnership in taking another collection.
> 
> That Super Stripe is nice.


Hey Robert thanks! You going down to the Houston area? 

What do you mean by taking another collection? You taking an entire collection from someone trying to get out, or teaming up?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Hey Robert thanks! You going down to the Houston area? 
> What do you mean by taking another collection? You taking an entire collection from someone trying to get out, or teaming up?


A friend is just overloaded with life and cannot take care of his animals.
Its just a small group of 5. I picked out the Blast and Bee for him from Eddie while I was making a holster for him.

----------


## Albert Clark

> Thank you all for stopping by and commenting on my collection. 
> 
> My wife is in the hobby with me, so it's not hard to convince her into buying more haha.


Hey T, this quote here  ^^^ . Post # 20 on 2/26/2015 at 11:13 p.m.  It's all good.   :Wink:

----------


## Albert Clark

> Amazing T! congrats on the partnership with wifey. I know all about that!!!


This. ^^^.   :Salute:

----------


## Tsanford

> A friend is just overloaded with life and cannot take care of his animals.
> Its just a small group of 5. I picked out the Blast and Bee for him from Eddie while I was making a holster for him.


Well if any of those 5 don't have room in your collection let me know  :Wink: 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------


## Tsanford

Pastel Yellowbelly


Dragonfly



Fire? Super Stripe







Lesser Pewter ph OG




Champagne



Banana




Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (07-02-2015)

----------


## Tsanford

VPI Axanthic




Spinner Blast



Bumble Bee




Pied



Pewter






Orange Ghost (In Shed)





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (07-02-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Wow, what a nice variety.

Nice Representation.  

Thanks fo the Photos!   :Smile:

----------

Tsanford (08-31-2015)

----------


## Tsanford

[B] Spotted Python [B] 










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------


## Tsanford

*Finished Rack 1of4..* 




Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------


## Tsanford

MOJAVE


BUMBLEBEE



PEWTER


HET VPI AXANTHIC (look @ 2 tone head markings) 


BCI




Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------

_PyramidPythons_ (08-31-2015)

----------

